# hdr Shootout #14



## Provo (Apr 27, 2011)

Well nobody has brought up a new challenge so I am donating some images for fun
Nothing special these are my scrap pile images but hey it's a challenge 

Here's a set 11 raw set pick & choose what ev steps you want to use. The range is from Ev +/- 5
*HDR Shootout #14

Even though in Adobe Bridge & lightroom you can see the EV spacing  Photomatix might not detect EV correctly the images are so close  together in terms of proper exposure
so you might have to tell Photomatix what ev steps they are. When the files are being imported via Photomatix




*


----------



## mindfloodz (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Bud! I d/l'ed the zip file and when I get out of class today I am gonna give it a crack tonight and see what I can do with it! It's a nice lookin photo! Looking forward to playing with it

We'll have to chat this weekend. Gotta ask ya a few questions

Thank care,

Mindfloodz


----------



## Provo (Apr 27, 2011)

mindfloodz said:


> Hey Bud! I d/l'ed the zip file and when I get out of class today I am gonna give it a crack tonight and see what I can do with it! It's a nice lookin photo! Looking forward to playing with it
> 
> We'll have to chat this weekend. Gotta ask ya a few questions
> 
> ...



That's cool going to be pretty busy but you can try & see if you catch me.


----------



## Provo (Apr 28, 2011)

here's my edit


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll give it a try...


----------



## mindfloodz (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's my attempt. I could have taken it in a couple different directions, but I decided to go this route. Tell me what cha think!


----------



## tommytinkroom (May 1, 2011)

Here's my effort.I've just started experimenting with HDR i have a Nikon D90,i used Photomatrix what would op's recommend as the best software for HDR?


----------



## Provo (May 1, 2011)

tommytinkroom said:


> Here's my effort.I've just started experimenting with HDR i have a Nikon D90,i used Photomatrix what would op's recommend as the best software for HDR?


 
Photomatix Pro,Dynamic Photo HDR 5, Unified Color Expose.. But Best one so far is Photomatix Pro that's the industry leader


----------



## mistermonday (May 3, 2011)

Like other certain types of scenes, Photomatix had some trouble with the sun. However, Oloneo did a super job of merging the source images.
Regards, Murray


----------



## Provo (May 4, 2011)

mistermonday said:


> Like other certain types of scenes, Photomatix had some trouble with the sun. However, Oloneo did a super job of merging the source images.
> Regards, Murray
> ]



Murray nice but should I say like other types of scenes,Oleneo had some trouble with removing halos and color banding in the sky. However Photomatix did a super job of merging the source images
with an added bonus of no halos,no problems with the sun or color banding.layball:

Im kidding with you Murray. But I did use photomatix and had none of the issues you mentioned exept one thing I made a mistake on the fill light in Lightroom I brought it down to much that's all. Oleneo didn't do a bad job just those two things I mentioned are noticeable but the scene has good fill light I'd giveth that:thumbup:


----------



## mistermonday (May 4, 2011)

Provo said:


> mistermonday said:
> 
> 
> > Like other certain types of scenes, Photomatix had some trouble with the sun. However, Oloneo did a super job of merging the source images.
> ...



JM, thanks for replying to my very first post here. Yes, you raise two good points. I have done extensive evaluations of Oloneo and Photomatix and they both work quite differently in both how they merge source files and how they tonemap. 
They both use different methods to generate and smooth halos. Photomatix really excels in that regard. You can apply full strength with the Strength slider and amplify the halos with the Light Smoothing / Light mode and the you can use to Smooth Highlights slider to completely reverse the tone inversion in the highlights. In Oloneo it is usually not possible to get rid of its halos.
After considerable work on many different types of images from intense fine detail to smooth continuous tones I have come  to understand how both apps work and know which will produce the look on need on which image. The bad news is that I will end up having to own both of them - at least until either of them or their competitors can come out with a version that satisfies the needs of all my images.
Regards, Murray


----------

